# Prius or Hybrid XL?



## LAWeasel (Nov 27, 2018)

Los Angeles. Driving a 2016 Escalade, but I want to stop putting miles on it, or limit use. I only get a few Lyft Lux calls, and believe it or not, it isn't on the list for Uber Select (so I do mostly Lyft unless XL surges on Uber).

I was leaning heavily toward a Prius for obvious reasons, but if LA gets Charlotte surge & reduced rates on X/reg Lyft, XL would be a bigger edge than now (since XL rates haven't been cut as drastically in other markets).

What XL qualified would the veterans recommend which could also be used for X/reg Lyft without getting killed in fuel? Or, is this a bad idea. Should I just wait it out & see what happens (if anything) with LA rates over the next few months?


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Go with a Prius, getting a larger vehicle for XL is a waste because there is not enough calls to justify the expense. I get 56 mpg in my Prius and make more just doing X.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

You should get everything with an Escalade pool to suv

Just because it's not on the list doesn't mean it won't get approved


----------



## LAWeasel (Nov 27, 2018)

Kodyhead said:


> You should get everything with an Escalade pool to suv


I don't. I only have options in the app for XL and X/poo. Went to the Redondo hub and she showed me the list. A bunch of Cadillac's for select, but not a f**** Platinum Escalade.



peteyvavs said:


> Go with a Prius, getting a larger vehicle for XL is a waste because there is not enough calls to justify the expense. I get 56 mpg in my Prius and make more just doing X.


I'm quite busy with XL, with the exception of mid-morning to early afternoon lulls. I don't care, since I'm sitting in the car daytrading the market or working on my laptop. Question is, can you net over 1K / week in LA in a Prius? If so, then you are right. Not worth the few extra hundred for the slow times & hassles.

Other advantages:
A reg Lyft call to LAX would almost guarantee a rematch on the way out. With XL, I'm a little over half. 
I'd be more willing to work bar closing hours. In my Escalade, no way. In another XL, still same issues with 6 drunks going home.

One more question (maybe needs another thread): Any of you folks swap out the head unit in a Prius for something that works with Android Auto and looks stock?

I am spoiled with Android Auto and I know it doesn't work with Prius stock.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

LAWeasel said:


> I don't. I only have options in the app for XL and X/poo. Went to the Redondo hub and she showed me the list. A bunch of Cadillac's for select, but not a f**** Platinum Escalade.
> 
> I'm quite busy with XL, with the exception of mid-morning to early afternoon lulls. I don't care, since I'm sitting in the car daytrading the market or working on my laptop. Question is, can you net over 1K / week in LA in a Prius? If so, then you are right. Not worth the few extra hundred for the slow times & hassles.
> 
> ...


How long have you been driving and how many rides have you completed?


----------



## LAWeasel (Nov 27, 2018)

Kodyhead said:


> How long have you been driving and how many rides have you completed?


5 1/2 mos, 980 rides.

Edit -- That is on Lyft only.
Uber, next to nothing. Just signed up a few weeks ago.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

LAWeasel said:


> 5 1/2 mos, 980 rides.
> 
> Edit -- That is on Lyft only.
> Uber, next to nothing. Just signed up a few weeks ago.


You probably need over 100 rides to get select in your market then, there is no possible way an escalade is not getting SUV and select or lux in any market


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Maybe it’s because an Escalade is considered a pimp mobile lol.


----------



## LAWeasel (Nov 27, 2018)

peteyvavs said:


> Maybe it's because an Escalade is considered a pimp mobile lol.


Funny thing is, the color is called Majestic Plum. It almost looks black. I can't list it as black in the Lyft app and the closest they have is Purple. Some pax have been disappointed. They were expecting glittering purple, pimped out with lights on the running boards, etc...


----------

